# New 1/32 scale model finished!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Just finished this one a few days ago, a 1/32 scale Hasegawa Fw 190D-9 painted and marked as W.Nr.600150 a machine operated by JG 4 and was captured at the end of the war. This aircraft is pictured on the cover of Volume One of Jerry Crandall's Dora book.
I used Model Master enamel paints and EagleCals for the markings, otherwise the model was built O.O.B.


































































Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Well done again, Agent Smith! You MUST'VE been an aircraft painter for the Luftwaffe in your last life! :wave:


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

I call fake on this one. It's not a model, he has an actual aircraft stashed somewhere. Outstanding, as usual!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Seaview and Mitch!

The first couple of pics in this thread I tried to copy the photographs in Jerry Crandall's Dora book by using the exact same camera angles as the photographer used when he took the pictures of the full size machine.

Here is another pic of this model.









I am painting another large scale Fw 190D-9 (blue 12) W.Nr.500570 and its much more colorful than the model in this thread....no less than five colors will be used on it not including the wings undersurfaces which are BMF.

Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You've definitely mastered the old-photo look.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Agentsmith. I work in film and have done a lot of work with miniatures over the years. With the first three photos you have achieved the "highest honour".. where the model and the photograph would fool anyone into thinking that was a photo of the real thing.

Would love to see you do other kits in this scale! :thumbsup:


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Always a pleasure to view your pics/models/dioramas!

I think pic 2 is particularly nice--VERY convincing--really captured the sense of aged/faded color film from the period. Excellent "atmosphere." It could easily appear on the History Channel and pass as the real thing.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John, Mike, and machgo, I appreciate your comments!

Right now I am building one more large scale Fw 190D-9, this next one will be painted as W.Nr.500570 and will be much more colorful...it has no less than five colors on it not including the wings undersurfaces which are BMF. Also the model will be very dirty looking with mud splatters on the rear of the fuselage.

Agentsmith


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Would have fooled me easily! Very nice job and wonderful photo's. Thanks for letting us enjoy it!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking whitewarrior!

Taking pics of my models is almost as much fun as building them and I always seek improvement in doing both of them.

Agentsmith


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

All I can say is Erstaunlich! wundervoll! and verblueffend !!

Ya goot!! :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you fluke!

Agentsmith


----------

